# Pel (Flash Game)



## Julian (Oct 10, 2011)

A while back my friend showed a game called Pel on Kongregate.

I just set a high score of 269,320, but I'm sure some people on this forum could destroy that.

This game is very addictive and fun 

Try it out, post your scores.

Game: http://www.kongregate.com/games/scriptedfun/pel#


----------



## cubernya (Oct 10, 2011)

It doesn't want to load for me. Not sure why


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 10, 2011)

24,845 after 2 tries (the first try I didn't know what was going on). Good thing I used to play guitar hero  

Edit: 95,929


----------



## NeedReality (Oct 10, 2011)

69,304 first try. This is actually quite fun.

Edit: 95,812 after losing all but one life in the first 3k points (stupid slow down messed up my timing).


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 10, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> It doesn't want to load for me. Not sure why


 
Me neither...


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 10, 2011)

Julian said:


> This game is very addicting


 
Addicting isn't the correct word. Please use 'addictive' instead. Thank you.


----------



## Julian (Oct 10, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Addicting isn't the correct word. Please use 'addictive' instead. Thank you.


Sure, now I know.


----------



## aaronb (Oct 10, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Addicting isn't the correct word. Please use 'addictive' instead. Thank you.


 
If I didn't realize your awesomeness, I would find you extremely annoying.

First try - 6,384


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 10, 2011)

aaronb said:


> If I didn't realize your awesomeness, I would find you extremely annoying.


 
I'm hardly a grammar or spelling Nazi, this specific example is just terrible and I'm appaled at how widespread it is.

If I was trying to be annoying I'd correct your spelling of realise. 

::trollface::


----------



## Meep (Oct 10, 2011)

:3


----------



## qqwref (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a score of 726,373 recorded. Not sure what I could get now 

EDIT: 730,686 :3


----------



## buelercuber (Oct 10, 2011)

Second try got 99,732, soo close to the 100,000 achievement!!!! addicting, found myself using two hands, one for each button.

edit: i also juggle.

finally got it 105118


----------



## JustinJ (Oct 10, 2011)

I like the mobile version a bit more, just because of the controls. http://www.kongregate.com/games/scriptedfun/pel-plus
If you do classic mode it's the same as this, except left arrow automatically goes to the left, down goes to the middle, and right goes to the right.


----------

